# Anyone good with Adobe premiere pro?



## musicmaniac84 (Aug 14, 2022)

I don't know if this is the appropriate place to put this question but here it is... 

Is there anyone that is good with Adobe premiere pro? I'm using an IMac. 

I have a video that is 8:06 minutes long when I play it in QuickTime. I have imported the video into premerier pro and it cuts off the end of the video. The video fades to black at 7:44 minute mark (which is technically the end of the video) but I have music that I composed for the scene that lasts until 8:06 minute mark. Can I import the video into premerier pro without the program trimming it down automatically? I need the video to stay 8 minutes and 6 seconds long. 

Also I did try to use Imovie as well and that app does the same thing. I tried to do a Google search and I've had no luck. 

Thanks, 
Alex


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 14, 2022)

What's is there between 7:44 and 8:06?
Check your sequence settings vs your videos settings.
If its black video, you can add more to the sequence, with new item, black video in project window.


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 14, 2022)

Add black


----------



## timprebble (Aug 15, 2022)

Set the length of the sequence using the yellow handles at the top of the sequence. It may well default to the end of the last video clip but you can drag the outpoint yellow handle further out to change that. (I have never needed to add black to the cut in Premiere to extend the timeline. In Final Cut you definitely had to but its never been an issue for me in PP)

Manually set the endpoint of the sequence to 8.06. 
It will then render a video that is 8.06 long, problem solved.

here is an example sequence that currently has duration set to 04.00.00






By dragging the yellow handle I have made the sequence 5.16.02 in duration. 
If I render/output this video now it will have duration of 5.16.02 with lots of black frames at the end.


----------



## musicmaniac84 (Aug 15, 2022)

Thank you all for the fast reply.


timprebble said:


> Set the length of the sequence using the yellow handles at the top of the sequence. It may well default to the end of the last video clip but you can drag the outpoint yellow handle further out to change that. (I have never needed to add black to the cut in Premiere to extend the timeline. In Final Cut you definitely had to but its never been an issue for me in PP)
> 
> Manually set the endpoint of the sequence to 8.06.
> It will then render a video that is 8.06 long, problem solved.
> ...


I think I figured it out. Thank you.

It does cut out the original audio as well. Do you know how to restore the audio back to the original 8:06 time? It will not let me drag the audio out. The audio does fades out originally but is cut off abruptly.


----------



## Virtuoso (Aug 15, 2022)

I wonder if it's a mismatch between the frame rate of the clip and your timeline? With some highly compressed codecs, that can cause issues.

Try right-clicking the clip in the project media bin and choosing 'New Sequence from Clip'. That should create a sequence with the correct settings for the clip and the correct length.


----------

